# Diagrama Equipo de Audio Challenger MS-6000



## Colombotronico (Abr 2, 2013)

Hola a todos los amigos de este importante foro.  Ando buscando el diagrama para este Equipo de Sonido ya viejito, lo que pasa es que no le funciona el radio. Si alguien lo tiene por favor subirlo al foro. Gracias


----------



## basicobasico (Abr 3, 2013)

Buenas tengo uno similar en la parte frontal aunque algo distinto en la placa que muestra, tenia el mismo problema y lo que hice fue cambiarle el chip de la radio, que lo saque de una placa de otro radio y un q otro componente a su alrededor y listo funciono otra ves, en estos aparatos analogos es facilismo dar con el daño, que muy seguramente no es grave y arreglarlos, no se necesita mayor conocimiento,   

      (VIVA LO ANALOGO)


----------

